# Ohne Eltern ins Ausland fliegen



## Redstorm (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo erstmal :-)
Ich hätte ne kleine Frage und zwar werden ich (18) und meine kleine Schwester (13)
morgen allein zu unseren Großeltern ins Ausland fliegen. Brauche ich da eine Vollmacht
oder schieben die am Flughafen sonst wegen irgendetwas stress?
Bitte um schnelle hilfe


----------



## Redstorm (4. Juli 2010)

Auf der Seite der Fluggesellschaft steht nichts über diesen fall
nur über ganz allein reisende kinder unter 18
über google konnte ich auch nichts gescheites finden
da hab ich mir gedacht im buffed forum gibtsi mmer schlaue leute :-)


----------



## tschilpi (4. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne 13 Jährige die alleine Fliegen, da sollte also nichts dagegen sprechen?


----------



## Redstorm (4. Juli 2010)

die brauchen aber bestimmt auch irgendetwas schriftliches der eltern oder?


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt euch heute also spontan entschieden wegzufliegen ?
Hättet ihr euch früher entschieden, hätte man sowas mit der Fluggesellschaft klären können. In was für ein Auslang fliegt ihr ? Braucht man ein Visum oder sonst was... ?
In Amiland kann es passieren das die euch postwenden ins nächste Flugzeug setzen wenn ihr da ohne Eltern antanzt. Von wegen jugendliche Ausreißer.
Wäre es nicht irgendwie sinnvoll sich früher als VOR dem Tag der Abreise zu informieren ? Vermutlich werden euch eure Eltern ja auch zum Flughafen bringen. Dann eben da nachfragen wie das ist.
Kein Plan ob die eine Schwester als Erziehungsberechtigten akzeptieren.
Soweit ich weiß wird jedem minderjährigen auch eine Stewardess als "Aufsichtsperson" zugeteilt, zumindest bei einigen Fluglinien.

Im EU-Ausland ist das wohl eher weniger streng, da reicht ja sogar ein Perso um überall reinzukommen.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß das auch nicht genau, aber es wäre vielleicht einfach sinnvoll, eine schriftliche Erklärung von deinen Eltern mitzunehmen, dass ihr zu euren Großeltern fliegt und dass sie das erlaubt haben und du für die Zeit des Hin- und Rückfluges als Erziehungsberechtigter gelten wirst.

Minderjährigen wird eine Aufsichtsperson zugeteilt, ja. Wenn eure Eltern euch hinbringen, würd ich sicherheitshalber mal was Schriftliches mitnehmen, bei der Fluggesellschaft aber mal nachhaken.

Und das steht doch nicht erst seit heute fest?!


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2010)

bist du  der typ der in jedem forum ständig diese frage stellt oder ein nachahmer?
http://www.gutefrage...ausland-fliegen 
und hier
http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100526090756AAg6vOv


----------



## Redstorm (4. Juli 2010)

danke allen für die antworten
habe jetzt ne schriftliche einverständniserklärung usw geschrieben
hoffe mal läuft nichts schief

danke


----------



## Elda (4. Juli 2010)

Wohin gehts?


----------



## Ennia (5. Juli 2010)

Man hätte ihm vielleicht noch sagen können, dass seine Schwester unbedingt einen eigenen Pass benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manche Kinder stehen ja bei den Eltern im Pass drinnen, oder gibts das schon nicht mehr? Ich bin nicht auf dem laufenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juli 2010)

falls nicht zu spät. bei germanwings steht:

_Welche Dokumente benötigt mein Kind für den Flug?_ Außer der Buchungsnummer besteht eine Ausweispflicht für alle Reisenden, auch für Kinder/Jugendliche und Kleinkinder (je nach Zielflughafen kann ein Eintrag im Pass der Eltern ausreichend sein). Auskunft erteilt Ihnen das jeweilige Konsulat. Bitte beachten Sie, dass Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren, die nicht in Besitz eines eigenen (Reise-) Passes sind, in Frankreich und Spanien eine schriftliche Autorisierung der Eltern vorweisen müssen, um ihren Heimatstaat verlassen zu können. Die Autorisierung ist nur durch ein amtliches Formular möglich, das im lokalen Rathaus oder Polizeirevier erhältlich ist und von den Eltern ausgefüllt und unterschrieben werden muss. Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren (bei kroatischer Staatsangehörigkeit unter 14 Jahren), die ohne Begleitung von zur Personensorge Berechtigten reisen, müssen für die Ein-/Ausreise nach/aus Kroatien sowohl den eigenen Reisepass als auch eine schriftliche Autorisierung der Eltern vorweisen. Die Autorisierung muss notariell beglaubigt sein. Eine notariell beglaubigte schriftliche Autorisierung der Eltern ist auch für die Ein-/Ausreise nach/aus Portugal erforderlich, sofern es sich um Kinder unter 12 Jahren handelt. (..) Für den Fall, dass die Begleitperson des Kindes kein Erziehungsberechtigter ist, benötigen wir die schriftliche Erlaubnis der Eltern und/oder Erziehungsberechtigten. Das notwendige Formular haben wir Ihnen hier zum Download zur Verfügung gestellt.Ohne diese schriftliche Genehmigung werden wir die Beförderung leider ablehnen müssen. (..) Hinweis: Bei Reisen nach/aus Rumänien ist eine notariell beglaubigte Erlaubnis des/der Sorgeberechtigten erforderlich, sofern ein Minderjähriger allein oder in Begleitung einer nicht sorgeberechtigten Begleitperson reist. Dies gilt auch, wenn die minderjährige Person in Begleitung nur eines sorgeberechtigten Elternteils reist.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich so langsam was das für Eltern sind, die ihre Kinder ohne Plan und Konzept ins Ausland schicken ? ^^
Sollten sich Eltern nicht eher Wochen vorher darüber informieren was man für Formulare und Visa braucht um ins Ausland zu fliegen und nicht ihre Tochter das ganze dann in einem Internetforum mit zu wenigen Informationen in der Nacht davor zu klären ?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2010)

Ich vermute hier einen Troll.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich so langsam was das für Eltern sind, die ihre Kinder ohne Plan und Konzept ins Ausland schicken ? ^^
> Sollten sich Eltern nicht eher Wochen vorher darüber informieren was man für Formulare und Visa braucht um ins Ausland zu fliegen und nicht ihre Tochter das ganze dann in einem Internetforum mit zu wenigen Informationen in der Nacht davor zu klären ?



also entweder ist es a)wie schrotti meint das es sich hier um ein troll handelt <===ist auch mein favorit

oder b) tatsächlich um zwei geschwister geht, die abhauen wollen zu ihren grosseltern

oder c) um Vollwaisen,die keine eltern mehr haben und sich jetzt fragen wie sie mal in dne ferien zu ihren grosseltern kommen und/oder aus ihrem internat abhauen können


wie auch immer,beide brauchen einen gültigen ausweis...wir hatten im mai auch net dran gedacht für unseren 6jährigen sohn ein ausweis zu besorgen weil wir ins eurodisney nach paris geflogen sind.da es innerhalb der EG war dachte ich bräuchte man kein ausweis,aber ein anruf beim flughafen belehrte mich eines besseren.war auch ein tag vorm abflug wo wir das erfahren haben(per zufall).aber da der flug erst mittags ging sind wir morgens um 9 uhr ins gemeindeamt gegangen ausweis beantragt um 9.30 uhr zum fotografen und um 10 uhr hatten wir den ausweis...und am flugplatz wollte dne keiner sehen


----------



## Ugdil (7. Juli 2010)

Elda schrieb:


> Wohin gehts?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Würde mich auch interessieren :>

Ugdil


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2010)

Ugdil schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren :>
> 
> Ugdil



Bisschen spät für diese Frage, meinst du nicht?


----------

